# anyone use SCAPE shrimp food?



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

im interested in trying some of frank's shrimp food but im looking for some reviews first.

also, is there a place in toronto that carries it? or would i have to contact frank and order directly?

edit: mr frank, could i get a price on these products as well?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

i'll provide more info in a bit, but it is the rebranded shrimplab shrimpball cuisine


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Ebi-Ken said:


> i'll provide more info in a bit, but it is the rebranded shrimplab shrimpball cuisine


regardless of what it is, if you are willing to put it on your site then it must be good. 

i will wait for your info. email me at jason [at] tranceaddict dot com


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I've provided Matt with additional info on products and pricing and also provided a sale price.

The SCAPE Staple is the same as the previous Shrimplab Shrimpball Cuisine: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=130053&highlight=shrimpball+cuisine

go there for some reviews =)


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Ebi-Ken said:


> I've provided Matt with additional info on products and pricing and also provided a sale price.
> 
> The SCAPE Staple is the same as the previous Shrimplab Shrimpball Cuisine: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=130053&highlight=shrimpball+cuisine
> 
> go there for some reviews =)


wow! very good reviews!
i think im going to have to drop the 10+ types of food that im feeding now and get some of your stuff.

i dont know who matt is. lol


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

chinamon said:


> wow! very good reviews!
> i think im going to have to drop the 10+ types of food that im feeding now and get some of your stuff.
> 
> i dont know who matt is. lol


I'm posting an ad in the group buy section.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> I'm posting an ad in the group buy section.


ahh you're the matt he was referring to. checking out the GB subforum now.


----------

